# Teaching youngsters



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ummm...the child is three years of age.
At 3 years of age most children don't have a attention span of 30 minutes, that is truly expecting a lot from the little one.
I have no tips except to say that "lesson" is about 15 minutes to long...
Motor dexterity and function, fine motor control is really only beginning to develop at this age along with strength. 
You are very lucky the child understands pull this way go left, pull that way go right and pull back for stop.

There is a reason pre-school school aged children must be minimum of 4 and even witnessing what these babies are like first entering school at that age is are-you-kidding-me in what is expected of them _in my opinion._
There is a reason why most riding instruction programs don't take children under a certain age...
Mom & Dad need to go give the baby a pony ride for 30 minutes if they want to develop a love of riding, but actual instruction....not now, not yet, it is to soon and to young a mind/body to enrich with riding right now.
:runninghorse2:_... __jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

10 - 15 minutes is plenty for most children that age with any activity, and they really aren't ready for instruction. Three is too young to retain much or have any sort of control of the horse except for the rare exceptional child. Leading her around on a horse with a side-walker to assist if she would start slipping is about all you'll be able to do. 

I've never known any instructor or program that would take a child under 6 for anything more than leadline time, and with good reason. My niece is 3 and a half, very bright, already reading, and has a much higher attention span than most children her age, and even so, she's still at the age of hold on--- give a kick to go, pull to stop, and that's questionable. Usually I just have her hold the reins and guide the pony with the lead shank. She enjoys saying "Walk!" and "Whooooaaaa!" and at this age, all we want is for her to enjoy being on a horse. It sounds like your charge's parents have unrealistic expectations of what her capabilities will be at the age of 3.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Agree with above. Sounds like parents are being ridiculous! You could point out to them that everything you are doing, she is learning... Young children need to learn through play.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

As a father of five kids I can tell you without hesitation that the parents have unrealistic expectations of you and the child. 

That said my kids' favorite riding game was the game where you have red solo cups on top of poles sticking up out of traffic cones so the cups are at the same height as the mounted child's hands. Only some poles have cups on them, and the rest are empty. When the kids are very small you lead the horse with the child on it to one of the poles having a cup on it. Then you go back and put your hands around the child but not touching them(_this is in case they fall, you can catch them_) then you have them lean over and take the cup off the top of the pole and hold it. Then you go back to leading the horse over to an empty pole and they have to put the cup they are holding on to the pole. Eventually as they get older they do the whole thing themselves as fast as they can run the course but it teaches balance and is fun for the kids and safe when done correctly. 

You might be able to teach the child that game, however, at their current age it will be hard for them because they don't have a lot of dexterity and coordination yet but with enough help it might be a good one to try.


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

These were my thoughts as well... they have actually signed up for her to have an hour lesson, about half of which I can take up tacking up, but the rest is a bit of a struggle. Last time she enjoyed walking around and picking up hidden puzzle pieces and putting them back in, but I don’t want to have to do that every time. What are some other games that don’t need much or any supplies? I’ve read and seen red light green light, Simon says, stuff like that. Any others? I feel better now knowing that I can’t expect too much! Her parents were kind of passive aggressive about it the one day... I was telling her moms (yes 2) about a show which I was supposed to encourage them to go to (which does have some classes the girls level) and the one goes? “So you’ll like, teach this to her right?” Maybe I’m reading in a bit far but that’s how I’ve been feeling about it!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

With adult hands in grabbing distance, you could challenge the child to do a 360º turn on the horse - while it is standing still, of course. Teaches balance when their body is in all kinds of non-standard positions. Plus a young child like this really isn't going to aggravate the horse that much by being a bit clumsy.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

I agree, totally unrealistic to expect a child of 3 to have that long of an attention span AND the control and dexterity to do more than kick and pull.

You could get some cheap plastic hula hoops and have her try to drop them onto a pole, at a halt of course. Similar to a ring toss. 

Dropping beanbags (you could literally just do baggies of beans or rice or something, or sew them if you're crafty) into a bucket or the like.

If she can focus, something like Simon Says or Red Light, Green Light might be fun.

She's probably a little too young for math, but you could give her pretend money and have a pretend "store", tell her she needs to buy some brushes or something for her horse - just simple numbers, 1s and 5s maybe, I would only do even numbers and no change. Might be too advanced.

Could also take out some supplies and flash cards, ask her to match the name to the item, like curry combs and hoof picks.

Good luck.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Would it be possible to have a conversation, or have the barn owner have a conversation, with the parents about reasonable expectations? One other thing I'd put out there is that a child who is pushed too hard at anything may come to hate it. Surely they don't want their daughter to hate horse riding.


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone! Tonight’s lesson went pretty well, the parents seem to be happy so far. I’ll just have to find ideas and get creative! 🙂 I think part of my issue is that I sometimes forget to keep it very simple and she gets frustrated so I’ll be working on that. She lovesss trotting and would probably be happy to just trot around for 30 minutes! I think just a matter of finding fun things to do that will teach her at the same time.


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

If her parents have any further complaints I’ll talk to the owner and figure something out but for now it’s been going pretty good.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Surely this child is on lead anyway? I can't imagine giving the reins to a 3yo & think it's too dangerous & irresponsible to let them off lead actually. As mm said, adult in grabbing distance. Or, as I have done, taught the pony to be led from beside, so I can keep a grip on small children while I lead.

Ditto ACinTX that I'd speak to your boss, work out with her what is reasonable & what sort of things you can explain to parents like these.


----------



## TimmysMom (Aug 15, 2009)

I would NEVER give riding lessons to a 3-yr old! The parents are living out some fantasy through this poor child.
And, you are NOT a babysitter, so why try to teach her ground games? be honest with the parents and tell them she is just not ready emotionally nor physically.
Or, you can always keep taking their money until she turns 5! (kiddin)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Just what size horse is this 3 y.o. on anyway? I agree with loosie. Even on a small animal a 3 y.o. is nothing more than a passenger and needs to be on a lead line. While there are horses that will "listen" to the cues a 3 y.o. is capable of, the safety of the child is paramount and no matter how safe the horse that is a scary situation. I can't imagine the cost of insurance needed. Here there is an age limit set by the insurance company and it isn't anywhere near 3. That said working on balance and dexterity can be beneficial. Look at therapy programs in your area for ideas as they often have people of the same physical skill and mind set that they are working with.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> I can't imagine the cost of insurance needed.


I don't know that anyone WOULD insure off lead toddlers here.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Poor little kiddo. Sounds like she is in for a lifetime of it with those parents.


----------

